# CIRCUITO TURISTICO DEL SUR DEL PERÚ (El Gran Sur)



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hola a todos, de nuevo yo aqui, bueno esta vez les presento una recopilación de fotos que hice en internet, lo que aqui les voy a mostrar es el circuito turistico del sur del Perú.

Este nuevo tema lo podriamos usar para indicar tambien todo lo que nuestras hermosas ciudades del sur tienen, como empresas e industrias y además todos los lugares turisticos que encontramos en nuestro hermoso recorrido, por costa, sierra y selva.

Además de tener la ruta del Pisco, tenemos las rutas que siguen miles de turistas que vienen a visitar nuestro hermoso pais.


























Como todo turista que llega al Perú, empezaremos por nuestra hermosa capital, Lima la ciudad de los reyes 







































































































































































































Y aqui nuestro hermoso museo de la nacion con sus joyas en el interior..





































Ahora nos vamos al sur .... tomamos nuestro bus y nos vamos a Ica y sus hermosas maravillas 
veremos, desde los pinguinos y los animales marinos de la zona en la reserva de Paracas, hasta las famosas Lineas de Nazca, además de los pueblos tipicos de la zona, como las hermosas ciudades que alli existen, ademas de las enormes dunas que hay en el desierto 























































Y claro las culturas que se desarrollaron en el sur, claro que tienen que estar tambien 




























Nuestro pisco y las haciendas..


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y ahora nos vamos más al sur a la región de Arequipa y sus encantos..

Empezamos por la costa de la region Arequipa y sus hermosas playas y ciudades costeras 





































El unico castillo en Perú que esta en una roca y da un ambiente medieval y de cuento de hadas al lugar, cuando hay atardeceres...



















El terminal terrestre de la ciudad de Mollendo


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Bonito tu thread, ya estoy esperando que el bus nos lleve a la capital del sur Peruano,Arequipa 

P.d: El Castillo se llama Forga!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Hermoso tu thread, Luz...mientras veo más fotos de nuestro lindo Perú, más me lamento que me faltará vida, dinero y tiempo para verlo todo con mis propios ojos. Pero bueno, para eso están estos threads, de alguna manera nos consuelan y suplen esa necesidad de estar ahí mismito. 

Gracias y muchos saludosssss.... :cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

*Y nos vamos a la sierra*

Y ahora nos vamos a la sierra, a Arequipa y sus alrededores 




















































































































































































































































Y nos vamos a ver los petroglifos de toro muerto y el parque jurasico con las huellas de dinosaurios.

















































































































































Y ahora al Colca y al bosque de piedras de Sumbay con más pinturas rupestres... como los de toro muerto, además del valle de los volcanes más de 80 volcanes apagados y por supuesto Chivay las vicuñas y animales andinos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno como dicen en las pelicular... continue to be... este tema continuara hoy dormimos en Chivay mañana salimos a Puno y la isla de los Uros las Chulpas y despues iremos a Cusco y Madre de Dios, tomaremos un vuelo de regreso a Arequipa y despues seguirmos la ruta del pisco y nos iremos por Moquegua y Tacna para despues despedirnos  :lol: nso vemos chicos


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

exelentes fotos Chocaviento, me encantaron las imagenes animadas, estan re buenas


----------



## elfuser (May 26, 2007)

Excelente recopilacion!!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

lindo hilo chocaviento, gracias por mostrar las fotos ahora, tengo entendido que lima no queda en el sur sino en el centro del país  sería lindo ver fotos de tacna...

acá colaboro con unas de tacna

pileta ornamental (la mejor del Perú)



plaza de armas



mezquita musulamana



espero no te haya molestado que ponga estas imagenes, si quieres las saco, saludos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno uno de nuestros compañeros de viaje se fue adelantando a Tacna, pero no hay problema, nosotros tenemos que seguir con nuestro recorrido y nos vamos a Puno!! y el magico Lago Titicaca


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que hermosa es Arequipa, realmente muy hermosa.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Nuestro tour por el gran sur ahora nos lleva a Cusco la hermosa ciudad de Cusco y sus maravillas unicas en el mundo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y seguimos nuestro recorrido siempre por Cusco, sus alrededores y ahora también nos subimos al tren más caro de América y no de los más caros del mundo...  vamos a Machu Picchu..


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y ahora nos vamos a la linda selva que encontramos tambien en nuestro hermoso sur : 

Puerto Maldonado y el Manu además de las reservas que hay entre Puno y Madre de Dios... Puno region andia y region selvatica


























































































































































Abordamos nuestro avion que nos llevara a Cusco y despues a Arequipa, para culminar nuestro recorrido por Moquegua y Tacna  siguiendo la ruta del PISCO! 



















Estamos en vuelo a Cusco


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Hay tanto que ver por el sur... esos paísajes y sus costumbres tan unicas, me gustaría que por allá sientan el mismo progreso del norte ..


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> Hay tanto que ver por el sur... esos paísajes y sus costumbres tan unicas, me gustaría que por allá sientan el mismo progreso del norte ..


Claudia, esto que te muestro es un recorrido turistico del sur del Perú, ten en cuenta que los turistas que llegan al Perú, vienen a hacer un turismo vivencial, a ver costumbres, a ver tradiciones tipicas de las ciudades y pueblos del Perú, vienen a ver ruinas, cañones, hermosos paisajes y todo lo que nuestro pais "turisticamente" puede ofrecer. 

Si los turistas quieren ver grandes edificios, altos rascacielos, grandes y enormes centros comerciales, no vienen al Perú y yo como turista no vendria al Perú, yo me iría a Estados Unidos o al Brasil o Europa o mucho mejor a Japon y los paises asiaticos. 

Otra cosa que desearia aclarar. El que lás grandes tiendas como Ripley, Metro, Wong, Plaza Vea, Falabella esten entrando a algunas ciudades, no quiere decir que las ciudades a las cuales no esten entrando, carezcan de estos servicios. 

Quien conoce Tacna, no puede negar que es un enorme centro comercial, el cual es invadido diariamente por el mercado chileno, (ya colocaré fotos de Tacna, moderna, residencial y además para que vean los servicios que allá hay) hay centros comerciales grandes, tambien hay centros feriales y además hay muy bonitas urbanizaciones que son muy grandes en donde vive gente de clase media y tambien hay barrios donde vive gente de clase alta. 
Las avenidad y calles de Tacna son amplias, la carretera que lleva a Arica es muy bonita, con palmeras y además se pueden apreciar algunos ovalos y la famosa Mezquita que hay en Tacna.

Ojalá hubiera algun forista de Tacna para que pueda mensionar y certificar todo lo que aqui dije, lo digo porque tengo familia que vive en Tacna y viajo frecuentemente a Tacna. Es muy conocido que los chilenos van y vienen de Tacna y pondre fotos de Tacna para que puedan ver las fotos de los supermercados, restaurantes y tiendas o bouitques que hay en Tacna.

Moquegua, es una ciudad pequeña, pero existen zonas residenciales muy bonitas en las cuales viven personas de un nivel medio y alto, ciertamente tambien hay zonas "pobres", pero Moquegua tiene sus pequeños supermercados, tiene su ciudad muy bonita, rodeada por la extensa campiña y además tiene zonas residenciales modernas, Ilo es la principal ciudad por lo que concierne a Modernidad, es más moderna, es grande y asi como Tacna, es muy visitada por gente de Chile y Bolivia, sus playas son muy hermosas y en este tema colocaré fotos de Ilo, alli hay supermercados y tambien tiendas menores de venta de ropa, tiene un aeropuerto que funcionó en el pasado y volverá a funcionar con el nuevo boom que se vive en todo el Perú.

Juliaca es un gran mercado, donde viven personas que realizan comercio y sobretodo el famoso contrabando que lamentablemente hay en esta región. 
Puno es más tradicional, más autoctono, conserva lo mismo que conserva Cusco, su arquitectura y sus costumbres. 

Alguien que conoce Juliaca y Puno, sabrá como son las fiestas alla y sobretodo los matrimonios, la gente en Juliaca y en Puno tiene mucho dinero, (claro que no hablo de todos, porque como en todo lado hay pobreza.) es solo que ellos tienen otras prioridades, ir a una fiesta como la de la candelaria o a algun matrimonio y ver como te llegalan "cocinas, refrigeradores, autos, juegos de comedor, dolares" en fin muchas cosas y alla las fiestas duran dias de dias y a ver preguntemos cuanto cuesta un traje para bailar en la fiesta de la canderlaria, cuesta un ojo de la cara. Es cuestion pienso yo, de costumbres. 

Puerto Maldonado, si que no conozco y espero conocerlo muy pronto, no puedo poder las manos al fuego por esta region del pais, pero despues de ver las fotos de Cusco, que vi en otro tema del foro, y ver sus supermercados, las nuevas urbanizaciones, pues eso (que no conocia) me deja una idea clara de como estan desarrollando tambien nuestras ciudades del sur. 

Quisiera que vinieran y conocieran Ilo, Tacna, Mollendo, Mejia, Moquegua, pero que las conocieran, asi en vivo y vieran como son las ciudades. 
Muy bonitas, muy limpias y ordenadas y eso que Mollendo no es capital de la region, lo mismo con Ilo, para no ser ciudades capitales de region, son grandes y cuentan con servicios muy buenos en hoteles y pistas. En este tema colocaré tambien fotos del desarrollo del sur, en otros aspectos. 

Y para terminar, si alguna vez van a los poblados de la sierra arequipeña, cusqueña, puneña, tacneña y moqueguana, pregunten a los aldeanos y personas que viven en estos poblados, si quieren irse a las grandes ciudades, ellos les diran que NO, a ellos no les gusta vivir en las grandes ciudades, ellos son felices asi con su ganado, con sus chacras, con sus animalitos , viendo el rio, el cielo y viviendo en la calma de los andes. Yo lo vivi, yo pregunte a estas personas, y recien alli pude entender que forzarlos a vivir en una "modernidad" que nosotros queremos que vivan, los afectaria mucho y no es justo para ellos. Yo pude ser testigo de las fiestas que hacen, fiestas en los pueblos y ver como matan animales y comen verduras, cereales, animales y todo (a veces comen mejor que nosotros) ya que comen productos sin conservantes, sin preservantes y sin el uso de insecticidas, me quede sorprendida, porque vi que eran felices, pense que no lo eran, pero despues cuando les dije, conocen Lima o Arequipa? me decian, si y no nos gusta, muchos carros, mucho ruido, aqui tenemos nuestros alimentos con nuestras chacras y con nuestro ganado, lo vendemos y asi vivimos, somos felices. 

Entendi la realidad de estas personas, hay poblados en Cusco, Arequipa y Puno en donde viven del turismo y son muy felices, cambiar este aspecto en nuestras ciudades del sur y "modernizarlas" trayendo supermercados, hipermercados, grandes cadenas de ropa, es un suicidio, ya que se perderia el verdadero encanto de nuestro hermoso sur.

Los poblados y ciudades del sur, tienen servicios, tienen zonas residenciales muy bonitas, tienen sus pequeños o grandes supermercados, tienen sus restaurantes (los cuales son visitados por miles de turistas y se quedan admirados) tienen lo que desean y son felices. 

Decir bienvenida a la modernidad y colocar GRANDES CADENAS DE SUPER e HIPERMERCADOS en Cusco, es un suicidio, adios al turismo, lo mismo pasaria en Puno y en otras ciudades del sur.

No crean chicos que el tener ciudades llenas de edificios altos y con grandes cadenas es todo, se que eso se sobreentiende y se tambien que hay muchos que piensan como yo, basta con mirar como son las ciudades europeas para ver como es que ellos tienen un gran concepto de modernidad y de historia y como luchan por mantener este concepto y estas zonas. 

Claro que tambien hay zonas pobres, nadie lo niega, pero tambien es bueno mostrar la otra cara de la realidad y no decir que es solo pobreza o atrazo y si hablamos del "atraso" o de como son las ciudades pues hay que ver el porque son asi. 

Se que no se deben comparar, espero que conozcan muy pronto los balnearios del sur para que den una opinion más acertada de como son y de todos los servicios con los que cuentan 

Asi como esta, me encanta el sur, es lindo y puedo encontrar todo lo que deseo
Bueno sigamos con el viaje porque es algo largo.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Pucha, que trabajazo Chocaviento, sin duda que eres un gran aporte al foro, el circuíto que haz mostrado está espectacular, me haz dejado sin palabras.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y nuestro fascinante viaje continua, estamos en escala en el aeropuerto de Cusco, el segundo aeropuerto con mayor trafico en todo el Perú después del Jorge Chaves, nuestro lindo aeropuerto internacional de Lima Perú 

Bueno aqui unas fotos del aeropuerto Internacional Velazco Astete de Cusco, el cual recibe vuelos diarios de Lima, Puerto Maldonado, Juliaca, Arequipa y La Paz. 




























Y bueno despues tomamos nuestro vuelo que nos lleva de regreso a Arequipa, los vuelos que salen de Arequipa a Cusco son siempre en la mañana hasta las 11 y los de regreso de Cusco a Arequipa llegan en la tarde.

Asi llegamos al tercer aeropuerto con mayor trafico en el Perú 





































Y no perdemos más tiempo y nos vamos a Moquegua siguiendo la ruta del pisco!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Moquegua con su hermoso valle y sus playas en Ilo y otrás más nos dan la bienvenida 


He aqui algunas fotos de lo que esta apacible y encantadora region nos ofrece con sus brazos abiertos 






































































































































































































































































Asi nos despedimos de Moqueguita y nos vamos más al sur, donde esta nuestra hermosa ciudad heroica  Donde nace y termina el Perú


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

LOVE IT.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Chocaviento said:


> Claudia, esto que te muestro es un recorrido turistico del sur del Perú, ten en cuenta que los turistas que llegan al Perú, vienen a hacer un turismo vivencial, a ver costumbres, a ver tradiciones tipicas de las ciudades y pueblos del Perú, vienen a ver ruinas, cañones, hermosos paisajes y todo lo que nuestro pais "turisticamente" puede ofrecer.
> 
> Si los turistas quieren ver grandes edificios, altos rascacielos, grandes y enormes centros comerciales, no vienen al Perú y yo como turista no vendria al Perú, yo me iría a Estados Unidos o al Brasil o Europa o mucho mejor a Japon y los paises asiaticos.
> 
> ...


Ok me parece perfecto 

Lo que dije no fue de ninguna manera para armar polémica si de alguna forma sentiste eso pues disculpa pero era un simple comentario... cada quién tiene su opinión.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> ´
> Lo que dije no fue de ninguna manera para armar polémica si de alguna forma sentiste eso pues disculpa pero era un simple comentario... cada quién tiene su opinión.


No es polemica, tampoco me molesto  solo dije tambien mi punto de vista, bueno sigamos con el viaje que aún falta 

Y bueno de Moqueguita nos vamos a la heroica ciudad. 













































































































Aqui una foto de la carretera que lleva a Arica, no es toda asi, pero la parte que esta cerca a la ciudad de Tacna es asi 









































































Tren de Tacna a Arica, no se bien si esta funcionando turisticamente o no, creo que para carga su funciona aun.































































































































Y asi nuestro viaje por el sur, termina, se que no he mostrado algunas zonas importantes de algunas ciudades como: Ica, Arequipa, Cusco, Puno, Puerto Maldonado, Moquegua y Tacna, pero el viaje es agotador  y me canse de viajar tanto, espero que les gusten mis fotos y Claudia no te molestes  

Gracias por visitar mi tema


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Amigos de aqui pueden sacar tambien algunas fotos para lo de las catedrales de la otra pagina o si desean pueden colocarlas tambien aqui, pero solo las catedrales del sur del Pais porfis


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

que cheveres las fotos!!! wow te pasaste Luz!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Lo habia visto hace dias pero se paso postear hno:, que tal chambaza te mandaste pero valio la pena te quedo muy bonito y completo kay:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me alegra mucho que les haya gustado


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bueno, yo comenté hace tiempo, pero reitero lo dicho, tu thread espectacular. 

Luz, ¿eres tú aquí en esta foto??? Tenía ganas de preguntarte hacía tiempo...



Chocaviento said:


>



Tengo una sugerencia para ti...algo que recién he figurado. Como suelo poner muchas fotos en mis threads (pero creo que tú me ganas, jaja), cuando lo hago, la compu se demora mucho en cargarlas, algunos foristas no pueden visitarnos como quisieran porque se les congela la máquina. Entonces, como cada página tienes para 20 posts, sería mejor poner sólo unas cuantas fotos en varios posts, así pasan las páginas más fácilmente y no se atraca la máquina. Es algo que hace poco entendí, y estoy comenzando a hacer eso en mis threads. Espero que esto te ayude a atraer más visitantes.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno, no soy la chica de la foto, la saque del google  y gracias por tu consejo, no habia notado eso, es que en mi maquina si carga rapido pero gracias de ahora en adelante lo haré


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

me gustan mucho las fotos porque como que captan la esencia del hermoso sur peruano ... me gustaria un día ir a recorrer las ciudades sureñas para apreciarlas bien y llevarme un concepto, saludos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Definitivamente el sur es toda una joyita..! Aún me falta recorrer todo eso, lo más al sur que he llegado es Lomas en la parte norte del departamento de Aqp.

Esta foto es woooooow! Qué atardecer tan bravo.!!


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Con esas imagenes da ganas de viajar por todo el sur del Perù....y como soy buena norteña cuando ire a Peru' hare un buen paseo desde Tumbes hasta Tacna jijijiji ... no por ser peruana... pero Peru' encierra varios encantos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy bueno el tema y muchas fotos!! si que te haz dado un trabajazo luz ah y ia vi tu foto jeje


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias por sus comentários, y bueno les cuento que me voy de viaje al cañon del Colca y traeré fotos ineditas para que todos nuestros amigos lo conozcan en todo su esplendor :banana::banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

uy, yo tengo uas fotos del Colca, y unas momias en no se donde:lol:las pongo???


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> uy, yo tengo uas fotos del Colca, y unas momias en no se donde:lol:las pongo???


Mira, yo estare yendo al Cañon del colca, la proxima semana, y traere muchas fotos INEDITAS de esta maravilla  y no se si podriamos armar un tema nuevo con fotos del Colca. Mejor guardalas aun. 

PD: ya se vienen las fotos de las playas, YA ESTOY ALISTANDO MALETAS  para mostrarles a todos nuestros amigos las costas de Arequipa, Ilo y Tacna


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Para que conozcas las costas de Arequipa te demorarias demasiado :lol:, como dicen por ahí... Arequipa es un departamento de la sierra pero con los pies bien puestos en la costa....:lol:


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Un thread muy completo Luz, buena información y espléndidas fotos de todo el circuito sureño, yo solo te aconsejaría que esperes cada 10 post para que coloques más fotos, para que así no demore en cargar la página o también puedes seguir el consejo de Canelita que como dice las máquinas de muchos foristas se tornan lentas y prefieren visitar otros threads, saludos.




Canelita said:


> Tengo una sugerencia para ti...algo que recién he figurado. Como suelo poner muchas fotos en mis threads (pero creo que tú me ganas, jaja), cuando lo hago, la compu se demora mucho en cargarlas, algunos foristas no pueden visitarnos como quisieran porque se les congela la máquina. Entonces, como cada página tienes para 20 posts, sería mejor poner sólo unas cuantas fotos en varios posts, así pasan las páginas más fácilmente y no se atraca la máquina. Es algo que hace poco entendí, y estoy comenzando a hacer eso en mis threads. Espero que esto te ayude a atraer más visitantes.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Para que conozcas las costas de Arequipa te demorarias demasiado :lol:, como dicen por ahí... Arequipa es un departamento de la sierra pero con los pies bien puestos en la costa....:lol:


^^ una vez escuche q Arequipa no es costa ni sierra.. es cuesta! :lol: pero debo admitir q me gusto estar x ahi... deberia volver algun dia.. 

gracias x las fotos Luz!  una muy buena y detallada recopilacion


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

naths12 said:


> ^^ una vez escuche q Arequipa no es costa ni sierra.. es cuesta! :lol: pero debo admitir q me gusto estar x ahi... deberia volver algun dia..
> 
> gracias x las fotos Luz!  una muy buena y detallada recopilacion


Gracias a ti por visitar mi tema, sobre lo de cuesta y sobre todas las tradiciones arequipeñas, ya pondre aqui mismo nuevas cosas sobre todo de la region Arequipa y si algunos amigos foristas del sur ayudan , seria genial ya se vienen más sorpresas tambien aqui


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Las fotos de Tacna estan bonitas. Un trabajaso te mandastes chocaviento , kay:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy buen recorrido has hecho Chocavientos. Me ha gustado la secuencia de las fotos y muy bien escogidas. Qué gracioso que has puesto a una chica del google:nuts:
Claudia, tienes razón, el próximo thread podría ser desde Tumbes hasta Tacna en lo que a la costa se refiere.
Canelita, a mí me dijo Vane hace tiempo que pusiera 10 fotos en un thread, ya que yo antes ponía sólo una:nuts: También depende del tamaño de la foto, cuando son demasiado grandes demora en abrir y como que se vuelve muuy lenta la máquina. Yo las reduzco al 40%.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> Muy buen recorrido has hecho Chocavientos. Me ha gustado la secuencia de las fotos y muy bien escogidas. Qué gracioso que has puesto a una chica del google:nuts:
> Claudia, tienes razón, el próximo thread podría ser desde Tumbes hasta Tacna en lo que a la costa se refiere.
> Canelita, a mí me dijo Vane hace tiempo que pusiera 10 fotos en un thread, ya que yo antes ponía sólo una:nuts: También depende del tamaño de la foto, cuando son demasiado grandes demora en abrir y como que se vuelve muuy lenta la máquina. Yo las reduzco al 40%.


Gracias Lia  ahora he hecho un gran recorrido por Arequipa lo pueden ver en paseando por Arequipa


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

se puede poner fotos de momias que hay en el cañon del Colca????


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> se puede poner fotos de momias que hay en el cañon del Colca????


Claro, pongamos todo lo que podemos encontrar en nuestro hermoso sur


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ok, espero que no dañe suseptibilidades las imagenes que pongan, porque a mi me dejaron medio freak...:lol:en la tarde las pongo amiga Luz


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Algunas fotos del gran Sur!!!

Bueno no se mucho de turismo en la region, pero si en la ciudad capital, pero bueno...

Unos turistas pa ir a ver vicuñas..

























Por el valle del Colca y el mirador del Condor..


































Gentita por ahi haciendo "alpinismo":nuts:..









Que miedo, unas momias por San Antonio de Chuccho(Coporaque-Aqp)
hay algunas fotos donde todavian se ve piel en su pies y todo y me pusouke:, así que no pongo las demás..:lol:

















Y en Caraveli algunos criaderos de Avestruz...hay un huevo por ahí....









espero les guste...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosas fotos  que lindas sobre todo las del mirador, la Cruz del Condor...:banana::banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

gracias , cambiaste tu avatar de leon


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> gracias , cambiaste tu avatar de leon


Asi es solo por hoy, hoy es un gran dia


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Muy bonitas las fotos del Colca .... lastima que cada vez se vean menos condores ...

Luz felicitaciones por tu completo tour por el sur del Peru ... mostraste muy bellos lugares


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

herbert_delgado said:


> Muy bonitas las fotos del Colca .... lastima que cada vez se vean menos condores ...
> 
> Luz felicitaciones por tu completo tour por el sur del Peru ... mostraste muy bellos lugares


Gracias a ti por ver este tema, amigos y amigas, este tema lo hice hace un mes atras, espero que lo vean completo, hay fotos hermosas de cada region del sur del pais, asi tienen una idea de todo lo lindo que pueden encontrar en el sur del Perú, no solo ciudades culturales, culturas, sino tambien ciudades modernas y que saben mezclar su arquitectura con la modernidad, los invito a ver y comentar este tema que lo hice con mucho cariño


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Si he ido al colca y molestado a las vicuñas jejeje hacia un viento... los atractivos que tiene el colca es mas que todo su cañon, sus aguas termales y sus hermosos paisajes


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Las vicuñas son hermosas, cuando se las tiene muy de cerca y se puede acariciar su piel se siente muy suave, yo quisiera una vicuñita en mi jardin 

Yo voy al año unas 9 veces al Colca en invierno y en verano a la playa pero creo que ahora iré tambien a la montaña para ver como llueve y traer fotos del colca verde


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

9 veces al año!!! si que te conoces bien la zona trabajs x alli o haces practicas??


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> 9 veces al año!!! si que te conoces bien la zona trabajs x alli o haces practicas??


Voy por turismo, la ciudad y el trabajo, estressan y para desestresarme viajo, por eso conozco varios lugares  pero ahora pienso ir a Toda la costa de Arequipa para tomar fotos de todo


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:banana:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Intersantes esa foto, no sabi que habian criaderos de avestruz en Caraveli, buen dato porsiacaso no sabes en que distrito queda (parece ser acari o bella union)
Muy bonitas las fotos kay:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Lo que mas me gusto pero las calaveras y esquelotos, muy chvr abra q ir a coporaque


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Seria interesante ver tambien camellos en la costa, alguien sabe que fue de los camellos que estaban en Ica?


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Descansando en paz!hno:


----------

